# Bow Fishing Victoria



## Nagnutz (Jan 6, 2013)

Im new to bow fishing and live around Victoria. Is there anywhere to go this time of year?


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Always somewhere to go. No Off Season.
Good buffalo out this time of year. Been seeing pictures of
spotted gar too, even seen a 6'-9" gator gar taken last weekend.


----------



## Nagnutz (Jan 6, 2013)

Since the air is colder, do they go deeper? 

i assume its better to go on a sunny day right....


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

No there shallow.
View attachment 568524
one of the many shot in 1' of water. I'm not big on bow fishing daylights. You can see way better at night. I mainly fish coleto. There's a lot of everything out there. I mainly go after perch Bc they eat so well, also makes good practice going for small deep targets. I can give you tips on where to go in coleto if you want?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Nagnutz (Jan 6, 2013)

That would be great. Thanks

How big do perch get?


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

bout 10'' is the largest ive shot


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

the night time is the right time. Shooting tilipia is sometimes better during the day, sometimes. Alligator Gar fishing is best during the daytime too, but it's more of a hunt than a fishing trip.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Any of those carp up for grabs sure could use some for lines if y'all would like to get rid of them call or text anytime 361 7883629 name is jeff


----------



## Ghostman (Apr 22, 2013)

mgeistman said:


> View attachment 568525


Hey I know that guy. 

We got two buffalo carp last Friday. One 33" one 22".


----------

